# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  τι φαρμακα παιρνετε για ocd??

## afrula

παιδια τι φαρμακα παιρνετε για το ocd ?Ειδατε αποτελεσματα?Εμενα μου δωσε dumyrox και μπλοκαρε το μυαλο .Το χετε παθει??ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ εΦΤΑΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ.Για πειτε μου τι παιρνετε εσεις και τι ψυχοθεραπεια κανετε?:(

----------


## amelie74

Αφρουλα μου δυστυχως δεν εχω να σου δωσω απαντηση στα ερωτηματα σου αλλα γιατι λες οτι δεν εχεις ψυχιατρο?
νομιζω ειχες αναφερει οτι πας σε εναν πολυ καλο ψυχιατρο του Αιγηνιτειου.ετσι δεν ειναι?
οπως και να χει κουραγιο κοριτσι μου.
ολοι εδω μεσα βασανιζομαστε λιγο-πολυ ο καθενας με την δικη του παθηση και τα δικα του προβληματα....αλλα ας κανουμε ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ καλη μου.

----------


## ssy

Τι εννοείς ότι μπλόκαρε το μυαλό σου; Μ\' ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ αυτό που λες γιατί είχα κι εγώ πρόβλημα στο παρελθόν με κάποια φάρμακα το οποίο θα χαρακτήριζα \"μπλοκάρισμα\". Παίρνω διάφορα φάρμακα αλλά η κύρια θεραπεία για τη ΙΨΔ είναι το Seroxat. Γιατί δεν έχεις ψυχίατρο, κούκλα μου;

----------


## afrula

Κολλαω.Δηλαδη θελω να σκεφτω κατι και δε μπορω να το θυμηθω η να φερω την εικονα στο μυαλο μου.Και κανω περισσοτερους καταναγκασμους

----------


## convict

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Κολλαω.Δηλαδη θελω να σκεφτω κατι και δε μπορω να το θυμηθω η να φερω την εικονα στο μυαλο μου.Και κανω περισσοτερους καταναγκασμους


Και γω dumyrox περνω για ocd εδω και 2+ μηνες αλλα δυστυχος αντι να με βοηθησει τα εκανε χειροτερα τα πραγματα.Περισσοτερους καταναγκασμους και ιδεολιψιες

----------


## afrula

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΗΤΑΝ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΜΟΥ Η ΗΤΑΝ Η ΑΡΧΗ.ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΛΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ.ΚΟΙΤΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΗ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ 101 ,ΙΔΕΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΑΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ ,ΚΑΤΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟΙ, ΠΟΛΕΜΑΩ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΠΗΡΑ 10 ΚΙΛΑ ΣΕ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ.ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΠΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΧΑΜΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!:mad::mad::mad:ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΑ ΧΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΟΛΑΡΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΛΕΩ???

----------


## Remedy

να πας στον γιατρο αφρουλα αλλα να μη γινει χαμος.
δεν εχουν ολα τα φαρμακα ιδιες επιπτωσεις σε ολους τους ασθενεις.
αλλους το δικο σου το χαπι τους εχει βοηθησει, αλλους οχι.
πολλοι ψαχνουν χρονια με τους γιατρους τους τα χαπια που τους ταιριαζουν καλυτερα. 
με τον γιατρο σου πρεπει να συνεργαζεσαι, οχι να μαλωνεις.
πηγαινε και πες του ακριβως τα προβληματα που εχεις κι αν θες πες του οτι διασταυρωσες και με αλλο ατομο οτι μετα απο το συγκεκριμενο χαπι υπηρξε χειροτερευση.

----------


## melene

δεν θελω να δυσφιμισω αυτα τα χαπακια γιατι τα θεωρω εντελως αθωα, ομως η αληθεια ειναι πως ενω ποτε δεν ειχα ψυχαναγκασμους κατα τη διαρκεια που τα επαιρνα εμφανισα ορισμενους αλλα θεωρησα ππως δεν μπορουσε ενα χαπι να τα δημιουργησει αυτα και πως απλα ηταν να μου συμβει...τωρα που το εχω μειωσει τοσο πολυ δεν εχω κανενα ψυχαναγκασμο..απο την αλλη μπορει να οφειλεται και στον ψυχολογο μου, δεν ξερω...

----------


## convict

Συμφωνω με melene και remedy.Το οτι δεν δουλεψαν για μας δεν σημαινει οτι δεν κανουν τιποτα.Ισως η δοση,ισως το οτι παιρνουμε ταυτοχρονα και αλλα χαπια να μην τα αφηνει να αποδοσουν.Παντα με την συμφωνη γνωμη του ιδικου οποια αλλαγη.

----------


## mpamias

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια τι φαρμακα παιρνετε για το ocd ?Ειδατε αποτελεσματα?Εμενα μου δωσε dumyrox και μπλοκαρε το μυαλο .Το χετε παθει??ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ εΦΤΑΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ.Για πειτε μου τι παιρνετε εσεις και τι ψυχοθεραπεια κανετε?:(


Anafranil : 187,5 mg και 
dumyrox : 100 mg

Γενικά αυτό το αναφρανίλ είναι της πλάκας και έχει και παρενέργειες το ********.
Το θέμα είναι ότι εμένα δε πολυδουλεύουνε τα φάρμακα έχω αλλάξει 4-5 φορές δόσεις ,ψυχιάτρους και ακόμα κάθε 2 βδομάδες το αργότερο με ξαναπιάνει.

Για το μπλοκάρισμα στο μυαλό φταίει το dumyrox μάλλον αναστέλει την βραχεία μνήμη.Το έχω μελετήσει και εγώ με διάφορα τρυκς.

----------


## afrula

μπραβο!!!Μpamia ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ.ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΟΜΟΥΝ.Λοιπον πηγα στο γιατρο μου κοψε το χαπι κατευθειαν η ορεξη και η υπνηλια και οι εντονοι ψυχαναγκασμοι ηταν απο το χαπι μου ειπε.ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΣΤΡΕΨΕ μου ειπε .Και μου δωσε zoloft!!!To οποιο το χω δοκιμασει δε θυμαμαι πως ημουνα αλλα εχω ελπιδα σε αυτο

----------


## afrula

Για το anafranil μου ειπε στην αρχη δε στο δινω γιατι εχει φοβερες παρενεργειες !!!ΠΟΙΟΣ?Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ???ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ,ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΑ.ΓΙαυτο κοψτο και αποτι καταλαβα κοψε και το αλλο κατεμε.Μακαρι με το ZOLOFT να δω μια ασπρη μερα.Μαζι μου δωσε και το entact που το χα παρει πιο πριν για καταθλιψη και βελτιωθηκα παρα πολυ.

----------


## mpamias

Ντουμιρόξ πόσο έπαιρνες αφρούλα ?

Από 90 κιλά τον 5/2009 είμαι 103 σήμερα.
Παρενέργεια των αναφρανίλ ντουμιρόξ.
Τα φάρμακα αυτά πρώτον αυξάνουν την όρεξη και δεύτερον την τεμπελιά .Με αποτέλεσμα να μην κάνεις καύσεις αλλά να τρως.

----------


## afrula

3 την ημερα των 100.ΚΟΨΤΑ ΟΛΑ και δοκιμασε κατι αλλο .Εγω σε 10 μερες πηρα 10 κιλα!!!!!!!!!!Αληθεια κοψτα αφου βλεπεις σε κατεστρεψαν!!Να χουμε παρενεργειες αλλα αυτες ειναι κολαση.Οχι.Να σου στειλω τον γιατρο μου????:)Ειναι καθηγητης μαζι προσπαθουμε να βρουμε την ακρη ειμαι στην αρχη3 με 4 μηνες.

----------


## mpamias

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 3 την ημερα των 100.ΚΟΨΤΑ ΟΛΑ και δοκιμασε κατι αλλο .Εγω σε 10 μερες πηρα 10 κιλα!!!!!!!!!!Αληθεια κοψτα αφου βλεπεις σε κατεστρεψαν!!Να χουμε παρενεργειες αλλα αυτες ειναι κολαση.Οχι.Να σου στειλω τον γιατρο μου????:)Ειναι καθηγητης μαζι προσπαθουμε να βρουμε την ακρη ειμαι στην αρχη3 με 4 μηνες.


για στείλε .το θέμα είναι να έχεις παρενέργειες και να μην έχεις ενέργειες.Και κερατάς και δαρμένος δηλαδή.

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

anafranil pairnw k exw dei diafora!

----------


## mpamias

Πόσο ζουζουνίτσα ?

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

3ekinisa prin 2 xronia me 75mg k epeidi me \"anevaze \" polu , mou to meiwse sta 20 mg ...dld edw k 1,5 xrono pairnw toso,20mg thn hmera.

----------


## Aprilios

δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω.... να ρωτησω αν καποιος ξερει η επισκεψη σε ψυχολογο ποση ωρα διαρκει και ποσο χρεωνουν;

----------


## afrula

εμενα ουτε με το zoloft ειδα καποιο αποτελεσμα.Τα πραγματα εγιναν χειροτερα ολο εμμονες ιδεες ειμαι και τις αναλυω και ξανα και ξανα .Με το anafranil ειδατε κανενα αποτελεσμα??Εμενα ο γιατρος μου ειπε δε μου το δινει γιατι εχει παρενεργειες πολλες!!!ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ?

----------


## melene

ποσο καιρο τα παιρνεις τα ζολοφτ αφρουλα?

----------


## predator

παιρνω το ντιμιροξ 2 μηνες και θα το παιρνω για αλλους 4 μηνες αλλα η παρενεργεια ηταν οταν ειχα υψηλη δοση ειχα ανησυχια πραγμα που που σταματησε οταν χαμηλωσα τη δοση, ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα με εχει απαλλαξει απο τους ψυχαναγκασμους,μπορει να οφειλετε βεβαια στο οτι ειχα ελαφριας μορφη ocd .γενικα ειμαι ιακονοποιημενος απο αυτο το φαρμακο

----------


## melene

πρε να σε ρωτησω κατι?δεν νιωθεις οτι το μυαλο σου εχει μπλοκαρει λιγακι?νιωθεις οτι εκφραζεσαι και οτι σου ερχονται οι λεξεις και η σκεψη σου ειναι τοσο συγκροτημενη οσο πριν?

----------


## afrula

Νιωθω το μυαλο πλεον να ειναι πριν το κλικ.20 μερες το παιρνω.Η σκεψη μου μονο συγκροτημενη δεν ειναι.Δεν ξερω τι να κανω πλεον.Εχω απογοητευτει .Με τα effexor ημουν λιγο καλυτερα .Τωρα παιρνω zoloft και entact .Αλλα ειμαι πλεον χαμενη ετσι αισθανομαι εχω χασει πλεον την εικονα μου πως ειμαι εξωτερικα!!!!Γιατι γιαυτο το λογο ειναι οι εμμονες μου.Δε ξερω τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι αυτοκτονουν!Δεν ειναι δειλοι απλα εφτασα στα ορια μου ως εδω ηταν ανθρωπος ειμαι.........

----------


## melene

ελα ρε συ αφρουλα...δεν μπορεισ σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα να κρινεις εν φαρμακο..περιμενε λιγο ακομα..και προσπαθησε το και λιγο μονη σου,πολεμησε το..μην περιμενεις τα χαπια να κανουν την δουλεια ολη.μην υποκπτεις στις εμμονες σου.
εχει ηλιο σημερα.κανε μια βολτα..ξερεις ποσο καλο αντικαταθλιπτικο ειναι ο ηλιοσ?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Νιωθω το μυαλο πλεον να ειναι πριν το κλικ.20 μερες το παιρνω.Η σκεψη μου μονο συγκροτημενη δεν ειναι.Δεν ξερω τι να κανω πλεον.Εχω απογοητευτει .Με τα effexor ημουν λιγο καλυτερα .Τωρα παιρνω zoloft και entact .Αλλα ειμαι πλεον χαμενη ετσι αισθανομαι εχω χασει πλεον την εικονα μου πως ειμαι εξωτερικα!!!!Γιατι γιαυτο το λογο ειναι οι εμμονες μου.Δε ξερω τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι αυτοκτονουν!Δεν ειναι δειλοι απλα εφτασα στα ορια μου ως εδω ηταν ανθρωπος ειμαι.........




Κάτσε βρε αφρούλα ηρέμησε ψάξε και για ψυχοθεραπεία πρώτα και μην απογοητεύεσαι από τα φάρμακα τόσο γρήγορα. Μπορεί να πιάσουν ξαφνικά μετά απο καιρό, έτσι γίνεται με αυτά. Αλλά μην λες \"μπούχτισα\" χωρίς να έχεις προσπαθήσει στο μαξιμουμ. Ψάξε για θεραπευτή κάνε και λίγο γυμναστική και άσε τις σκέψεις για την εξωτερική εμφάνιση να υπάρχουν. Σκέψεις είναι για όνομα του θεού δεν έχεις καρκίνο στον εγκέφαλο η κάτι τέτοιο χτύπα ξύλο. Λοιπόν ψάξε για θεραπευτή!

----------


## afrula

Εχω ψαξει για ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα δε ξερω ποιο ειδος να κανω.Ειχα κανει στο Αιγινητειο μια φορα και εκεινος ασχολιοταν με τις ιδεες ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ .Ομως εβγαινα μετα στεναχωρημενη και με δεκαδες πιο πολλες ιδεες.Στην αλλη που ημουν 2 χρονια καναμε γνωσιακη και μονο με τις ιδεες δεν ασχολιομασταν,καθε ιδεα η καταναγκασμο που ειχα μου λεγε δε το συζηταμε παμε παρακατω.ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ?ΟΤΑΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΟΛΟ.ΑΡΑ Η ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ .Εσεις τι λετε???????:(

----------


## grtt

Εμένα πάλι μου είχε δώσει Zoloft αλλά είπα στην ψυχίατρο ότι είχε πολλές παρενέργειες και μου έδωσε Celius. Αλλά μόνος μου έκοψα τη δόση στο μισό γιατί και αυτό μου έφερνε παρενέργειες. 
Αφήστεπου δε νομίζω να βλέπω και πολλά αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## tsiampo

> 3 την ημερα των 100.ΚΟΨΤΑ ΟΛΑ και δοκιμασε κατι αλλο .Εγω σε 10 μερες πηρα 10 κιλα!!!!!!!!!!Αληθεια κοψτα αφου βλεπεις σε κατεστρεψαν!!Να χουμε παρενεργειες αλλα αυτες ειναι κολαση.Οχι.Να σου στειλω τον γιατρο μου????:)Ειναι καθηγητης μαζι προσπαθουμε να βρουμε την ακρη ειμαι στην αρχη3 με 4 μηνες.


γεια σου Αφρουλα πασχω απο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη και ψαχνω εναν καλο ψυχιατρο να ρυθμισω την αγωγη..αν θελεις στειλε μου το τηλ του καθηγητη που εχεις

----------


## diomides

2 x 75 mg Anafranil εγώ, σε ανεβάζει αλλά και σε ρίχνει με νύστα μέσα στην ημέρα. Στα θετικά πλην του ανεβάσματος είναι ότι ψιλοπαίρνεις πάλι πίσω το πηδάλιο - είχα χάσει τη μπάλα εγώ στο παρελθόν - ενώ εξαφανίζει εντελώς την διαταραχή πανικού (που με είχε σκίσει). Την διαταραχή πανικού μου την είχε εξαφανίσει και το seroxat όπως επίσης μου ανέβαζε πολύ και την διάθεση (πιο πολύ από το anfranil). Στα επίσης πλην η μεγάλη πτώση της λίμπιντο, το οποίο δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί δεν έχω σχέση και γενικώς στην κατάστασή μου το να μου (ειδικά πριν το anafranil και γενικώς τα αντικαταθλιπτικά σαν το seroxat) λείπει το sex είναι σαν να λέμε ότι μου λείπει μία Rolls Royce. Εκτός από το Anafranil παίρνω και 3 Χ 75 mg Lyrica συνοδευτικά.

----------


## nick

Telika pires kati na se voithisi mpamia ? Exw kai gw to idio akrivos thema den me piani tipota

----------


## Christina5

θρησκεια και προσευχη. αυτα ειναι το φαρμακο

----------


## Badhusband

Το zoloft και με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ!

----------


## lloullou00

Εγώ πάλι θέλω να ρωτήσω πόσο καιρό μπορεί κανείς να παίρνει τέτοια φάρμακα? Ο γιατρός μου επιμένει να παίρνω τα ladose για όσο χρειαστεί, αλλά εγώ φοβάμαι να τα παίρνω για χρόνια. Μήπως δημιουργούν αλλά θέματα μετά?

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Το zoloft και με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ!


σε τι???τι εχεις και σε εχει βοηθησει???

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Για το anafranil μου ειπε στην αρχη δε στο δινω γιατι εχει φοβερες παρενεργειες !!!ΠΟΙΟΣ?Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ???ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ,ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΑ.ΓΙαυτο κοψτο και αποτι καταλαβα κοψε και το αλλο κατεμε.Μακαρι με το ZOLOFT να δω μια ασπρη μερα.Μαζι μου δωσε και το entact που το χα παρει πιο πριν για καταθλιψη και βελτιωθηκα παρα πολυ.


σου δωσε μαζι ζολοφτ και εντακτ??

----------


## el.gre

Εγω παιρνω ladosse k cipralex ap to 2007

----------


## Nefeli28

Εμένα μου έδωσε dumyrox, clonotril και risperdal

----------


## Badhusband

clonotril,zoloft

----------


## joanna22

clonotril, dumyrox, 450

----------


## damien!!!

Zoloft,ladose, brintelix,seroxat,cipralex.το seroxat είναι το πιο καταπραϋντικό αλλά με έντονες σεξουαλικές παρενέργειες και σε δόση 40mg

----------

